# حساب أحمال التبريد



## air_con (18 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

أخواني ألاعزاء كثرت الاسئلة عن كيفية حساب الاحمال الحرارية ولانه موضوع مهم لكل من يعمل بمجال التكييف فاليكم هذا الرابط عبارة عن ملف bdf مأخوذ من موقع الحقائب التدريسية وموجود هنا في المنتدى ولكن لااحد يبحث في المنتدى .

رابط موقع الحقائب التدريسية 
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/

رابط ملف حساب الاحمال الحرارية 

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/mechanics/pdf/col203.pdf

هذا الملف عبارة عن كتاب أسمه معمل ورشة التبريد التجاري والصناعي وفي صفحة (132) من الكتاب يوجد موضوع حساب ألاحمال الحرارية بشكل مفصل وسهل .
أتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## mostafa_elgohary (19 يوليو 2006)

مشكور استاذى الفاضل


----------



## طريف خاشع داود (19 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته حياكم الله يا اهل الملتقى كتب التبريد قيمة ورائعة ولكني ابحث عن عدة كتب اراها مهمة في مجال التبريد وهي مبادى التبريد للمؤلف دوسات وكتاب اخر وهو اجهزة التبريد المستخدمة في الطائرات وكتاب اخر هو التصرف الحراري لغازات التبريد وهذه الكتابين الاخيرة لا اعرف من المؤلف مع تحيات طريف خاشع داود


----------



## طريف خاشع داود (19 يوليو 2006)

*عن كتب التبريد*



طريف خاشع داود قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته حياكم الله يا اهل الملتقى كتب التبريد


----------



## مهندس متفائل (19 يوليو 2006)

لتسهيل حساب الاحمال :
1- حساب مساحه الغرفه بالمتر المربع
2- ضرب المساحة * 800-1000 حسب موقع الغرفه باتجاة الغرب - وجود شبابيك زجاج - معزول -دور ارضي او علوي 
الجواب يكون قدرة الحمل Btu/h
تقسم الناتج /12000 للحصول على عدد الاطنان


----------



## air_con (20 يوليو 2006)

mostafa_elgohary قال:


> مشكور استاذى الفاضل


 
شكرا لك اخي الكريم على مرورك


----------



## air_con (20 يوليو 2006)

مهندس متفائل قال:


> لتسهيل حساب الاحمال :
> 1- حساب مساحه الغرفه بالمتر المربع
> 2- ضرب المساحة * 800-1000 حسب موقع الغرفه باتجاة الغرب - وجود شبابيك زجاج - معزول -دور ارضي او علوي
> الجواب يكون قدرة الحمل Btu/h
> تقسم الناتج /12000 للحصول على عدد الاطنان


 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

شكرا لك اخي مهندس متفائل على مرورك


----------



## air_con (20 يوليو 2006)

طريف خاشع داود قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته حياكم الله يا اهل الملتقى كتب التبريد قيمة ورائعة ولكني ابحث عن عدة كتب اراها مهمة في مجال التبريد وهي مبادى التبريد للمؤلف دوسات وكتاب اخر وهو اجهزة التبريد المستخدمة في الطائرات وكتاب اخر هو التصرف الحراري لغازات التبريد وهذه الكتابين الاخيرة لا اعرف من المؤلف مع تحيات طريف خاشع داود


 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

شكرا لك اخي الكريم . 
بالنسبة للكتب التي ذكرتها لو كانت موجودة ومتوفرة لما تردد اعضاء المنتدى بنشرها ووضعها في المنتدى ..


----------



## Waleed Engr (20 يوليو 2006)

*عفواً ... أتى الشكر متأخراً*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أستاذي الفاضل //air_con// المميز دائماً
في الحقيقة أني أود أن أشكرك على هذه المبادرة الطيبة الطاهرة منك على تقدير أهمية هذا الموضوع . والسعي على جعله موضوعاً مثبتاً .. لكي يتسنى لأخواننا الستفادة منه 
فلك الشكر على حسن صنيعك .. ودمت في رعاية الله..

أخوك / م.وليد


----------



## air_con (20 يوليو 2006)

*بارك الله فيك*



Waleed Engr قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

أخي في الله مهندس وليد بارك الله فيك وشكرا جزيلا لك على مرورك وأهتمامك بالموضوع ونتمنى ألاستفادة لكافة اخواننا في هذا المنتدى ...
ومن الله التوفيق


----------



## air_con (21 يوليو 2006)

محمد حسن حلمى قال:


> thank u very much


 

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

الاخ محمد حسن حلمي شكرا لك على المرور وبارك الله فيك .


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (31 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم

ومنتظرين ابداعاتك


----------



## air_con (1 أغسطس 2006)

م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم
> 
> ومنتظرين ابداعاتك


 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

شكرا لك اخي العزيز م محمدعبدالفتاح سيد على مرورك الكريم وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير على كل ما تقدمه لمنتدانا من ابداعات شكرا جزيلا لك .


----------



## محمد حسن حلمى (1 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا يا ساده


----------



## nasir4791 (2 أغسطس 2006)

مهندس متفائل قال:


> لتسهيل حساب الاحمال :
> 1- حساب مساحه الغرفه بالمتر المربع
> 2- ضرب المساحة * 800-1000 حسب موقع الغرفه باتجاة الغرب - وجود شبابيك زجاج - معزول -دور ارضي او علوي
> الجواب يكون قدرة الحمل Btu/h
> تقسم الناتج /12000 للحصول على عدد الاطنان


الاخ الكريم / مهندس متفائل 
الا يوجد اعتبار عن ارتفاع الغرفة 
فهذه الحسابات قد تكون مقبولة لحد ما اذا كان ارتفاع الغرفة من 3 الي 3.5 ولكن اكثر من كدة ممكن يسبب مشاكل عدة
ارجو ان اكون مخطئا
لك ودي


----------



## محمد حسن حلمى (4 أغسطس 2006)

thank u very much


----------



## مهندس متفائل (8 أغسطس 2006)

الاخ ناصر4796 نعم الارتفاع يكون حدود 10 متر


----------



## رضا عبده رزق (8 أغسطس 2006)

اول اشتراك لى وانا سعيد جدا بمشاركتى لكم


----------



## nasir4791 (9 أغسطس 2006)

مهندس متفائل قال:


> الاخ ناصر4796 نعم الارتفاع يكون حدود 10 متر


شكرا الاخ مهندس متفائل 
لكن احسب معاي حجم الغرفة اذا كان الارتفاع 10 متر
فاذا كانت الغرفة 5 متر * 4 متر حتكون مساحة الارضية 20 متر مربع مضروبة * 1000 يكون الناتج 20000 وحدة حرارة بريطانية 
فاذا كان الارتفاع 10 متر يكون الحجم الكلي للغرفة 200 متر مكعب 
فهل يمكن ان نكيف غرفة بهذا الحجم بمكيف قدرته 20 الف وحدة
ارجو الافادة 
وجزاك الله خيرا 
nasir4791*************
من واقع التجربة كل الحسابات يجب ان يدخل فيها عنصر الحجم اكثر من المساحة فقط حسب علمي المتواضع 
لك الود مجددا


----------



## Eng.iyad mach (17 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور وبارك الله بك


----------



## abo_yazan (18 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## عماد قاسم (19 أغسطس 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## husseinaldahlage (19 أغسطس 2006)

الفففففففففففففففف شكر اخويه العزيز ممنون


----------



## موناتا (20 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور استاذنا الفاضل على المعلومه القيمه


----------



## amir nour (21 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور استاذى الفاضل


----------



## Eng.iyad mach (22 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## السيد صابر (28 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا لكم جميعا بس الرد علي اخر سؤال شكرا


----------



## السيد صابر (1 سبتمبر 2006)

*الاجابه*

طالما مفيش ردود علي السؤال الاخير اسمحولي ان يكون الرد من عندي علي قدر خبرتي
المساحه 20متر والارتفاع 10متر 
والسؤال امتا المتر الواحد ياخد 1000btu؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
والاجابه انه ياخد 1000btuلما يكون الارتفاع 3 متر وهو الارتفاع الطبيعي لاي بيت
اما في حاله لما يكون الارتفاع 10 متر والكلام دة بيكون في المساجد وبعض المصالح الحكوميه والمساحه 20متر تكون الحسبه 20متر*1000btuالحسبه العاديه *3 يعني ثلاث ادوار = 6000btu
هذا هو الرد من وجهه نظري وارجو التعليق ***شكرا **في رعايه الله***السيد صابر


----------



## احمد وهبي (1 سبتمبر 2006)

*faras_1930************

for this sitethank you


----------



## احمد وهبي (1 سبتمبر 2006)

*faras_1930************

thank you for this site


----------



## احمد وهبي (1 سبتمبر 2006)

*faras_1930************

:67: :67: :5: :55: :14: :80:


----------



## احمد وهبي (1 سبتمبر 2006)

*faras_1930************

the site is very beutifull


----------



## مهندس متفائل (1 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا لمرور الجميع واعتذر لعدم ردي بسرعة لسفري ..
بالنسبة لاحمال التكييف . فان احمال التكييف تحسب للحجم طبعا وهي ادق لانه عندما تكييف مساحة مفلقه فهي مساحة مكعبه طول عرض وارتفاع . اما بالنسبه لضرب المساحة ب 1000 فهذا للتقريب لحد ارتفاع 10 متر . ولكن يجب الاخذ بالاعتبار ان معامل الضرب يتروح من 800 الى 1200 . وهذا يعتمد على المكان الذي ترغب بتكييفه . الدور الارضي 800 الاول 900 الثاني 1000 ولانقغل مصادر الحرارة القادمة ما الشبابيك وكون المبنى غير معزول ووجود مصدر حراري . 
واعتذر مرة اخرى . ودمتم


----------



## مهندس متفائل (1 سبتمبر 2006)

اما بالنسبة للمثال : غرفه مساحتها 5*4 = 20 م2 وارتفاعها : 10 م يكون جحمها : 200 م3 . حسب المعروف في المنازل الارتفاع 3 م اذن حجم الغرفة = 60 م3متر االحمل الحراري للغرفه بالمتر المربع = 20.000حدة حرارة بريطانيه .اذن الحمل للمتر المكعب لغرفة ارتفاعها = 20.000/60=333.
اذن الحمل لغرفه حجمها 200 م3 = 200*333= 66.600 وحدة = 5.5 طن 
يالهوي معقول . اكيف غرفه 4*5*10 بمكيف 5.5 طن


----------



## السيد صابر (1 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا يابشمهندس وجزاك الله خير**اخوك السيد صابر


----------



## خالد الحمود (1 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم .........
أرجو مساعدتي في بعض الكتب عن أساسيات التكييف و التبريد ...... وشكرا........


----------



## ايمان العربى (12 سبتمبر 2006)

*شكر مع استفسار بعد اذنك*

اولا شكرا على مجهودك وعندى سؤال صغير لو سمحت
ازاى اقدر احسب حمل التنفس وهل القيم الموجودة فى الجداول دقيقة بالصورة الكافية؟

ارجو الرد مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## nassernasa (2 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابوستة (5 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا لك على الموضوع


----------



## الصافي123 (12 يناير 2007)

افكار حلوة............... شكرا لكم


----------



## moha.saeed11 (15 يناير 2007)

*الموضوع: حساب أحمال التبريد*

يوجد برنامج E 20 من يجده مشكور لمساعدتنا مقدما


----------



## Bu Ahmed (1 مارس 2007)

الشكر الجزيل لكم يا مهندسين


----------



## خالد المزلاوى (22 مارس 2007)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## م.ندى (23 مارس 2007)

طبعا ارتفاع الغرف مهم جدا


----------



## م/اسامة النبوي (23 مارس 2007)

الاخ ناصر 4791
بالنسبة لسؤالك عن حساب الحمل الحراري لهذة الغرفة ذات الابعاد 4*5*10 فان الحمل الحراري هو 60000 و.ح.ب 
المرسل: م/ اسامة النبوي


----------



## م/اسامة النبوي (23 مارس 2007)

الاخ ناصر 4791
بالنسبة لسؤالك عن حساب الحمل الحراري لهذة الغرفة ذات الابعاد 4*5*10 فان الحمل الحراري هو 60000 و.ح.ب 
المرسل: م/ اسامة النبوي


----------



## م/اسامة النبوي (23 مارس 2007)

الاخوة المهندسين العرب ارجو من لدية برامج حسابات الاحمال الحرارية فليتفضل مشكورا بارسالها لي :trane OR E20


----------



## طريف خاشع داود (25 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمته الله وبركاته لدي سؤال ما هو الاختلاف بين ضاغط التبريد وضاغط التجميد بمعنى اخر ماهو الاختلاف بين ضاغط يعمل بدرجة حرارة المبخر-25 وبين ضاغط يعمل بدرجة حرارة مبخر +4 مع الشكر والتقدير اريد جوابا يرحمكم الله


----------



## الصانع (13 مايو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## المهندس المنيني (13 مايو 2007)

air_con قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> 
> أخواني ألاعزاء كثرت الاسئلة عن كيفية حساب الاحمال الحرارية ولانه موضوع مهم لكل من يعمل بمجال التكييف فاليكم هذا الرابط عبارة عن ملف bdf مأخوذ من موقع الحقائب التدريسية وموجود هنا في المنتدى ولكن لااحد يبحث في المنتدى .
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته جزاك الله خيراأخي الكريم


----------



## احمد عبود حسين (13 يونيو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## سيد 132 (23 يونيو 2007)

*sayedfox132************

مشكور خى الكريم


----------



## السيد صابر (23 يونيو 2007)

ايمان العربى قال:


> اولا شكرا على مجهودك وعندى سؤال صغير لو سمحت
> ازاى اقدر احسب حمل التنفس وهل القيم الموجودة فى الجداول دقيقة بالصورة الكافية؟
> 
> ارجو الرد مع جزيل الشكر



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخت الكريمة اذا كان سؤالك حول حمل التنفس لتخزين الخضروات والفاكهة فلا يوجد امامك سوى ان تاخذي بقيم الجداول وحمل التنفس=وزن المنتج *حرارة التنفس=كيلوكالوري /يوم
شكر**في رعاية الله**


----------



## احمد عبود حسين (25 يونيو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم .


----------



## مجاهد في سبيل الله (26 يونيو 2007)

الف الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرآ


----------



## مجاهد في سبيل الله (26 يونيو 2007)

شكرآ جزيلآ وجزاك الله خيرآ واخص بالشكر موقع الحقائب التدريسيه حيث استفد منه كثيرآ


----------



## عمر المحب (28 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم عندي سؤال اتمنى من منكم الرد بسرعة .جزاكم الله خير..
السؤال حول حساب الاحمال الحرارية ..
بعد ما نحسب الاحمال الحرارية بـ kw كيف نحولها الى طن تكييف .
مثل ما معروف عندي وعند الاخوة ان تحويل الاحمال الحرارية الى طن تثليج هو كل 1طن =3.517 kw وشكرا...


----------



## فراس1975 (28 يونيو 2007)

لماذا يضرب ناتج مساحة الغرفة 800-1000
يرجى التوضيح
مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## عمرو العصار (21 أغسطس 2007)

عفوا اخي الكريم الرابط لايعمل


----------



## wazer (21 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## ايمان العربى (21 أغسطس 2007)

الف الف شكر على مجهودك 

بس الرابط مش شغال عندى الظاهر عندى مشكله


----------



## وضاح المقطري (22 أغسطس 2007)

air_con قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> 
> أخواني ألاعزاء كثرت الاسئلة عن كيفية حساب الاحمال الحرارية ولانه موضوع مهم لكل من يعمل بمجال التكييف فاليكم هذا الرابط عبارة عن ملف bdf مأخوذ من موقع الحقائب التدريسية وموجود هنا في المنتدى ولكن لااحد يبحث في المنتدى .
> 
> ...


مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ابوعماد العمدة (24 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور اخي لكن الروابط لاتعمل هل من حل لها


----------



## الحظ (25 أغسطس 2007)

الرجاء المساعدة
كيف نعرف الحمل الكهربائي من عدد الاطنان
الطن كم كيلو واط


----------



## abdullahkindi (27 أغسطس 2007)

اخي حاولت تنزيل والدخول الى هذه الروابط و لكن بدون فائدة


رابط موقع الحقائب التدريسية 
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/

رابط ملف حساب الاحمال الحرارية 

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...pdf/col203.pdf


----------



## SADEER (30 أغسطس 2007)

*السلام عليكم يا مشرفين*

السلام عليكم هذا الموضوع موجود في موقع اسمة( الادارة العامة لتصميم وتطوير المناهج ) في حقل أسمه الكليات التقنية في تخصص التقنية الميكانيكية التبريد والتكييف واسم الموضوع كما ذكرو السيد أير كون هو معمل ورشة التبريد الصناعي والتجاري وانا ذهبت الى هذا الموقع وأيضا لم يعمل الرابط فهل من احد يساعدنا :73: :73: :73:


----------



## y_n_diab (31 أغسطس 2007)

مفيش حد عندة جدول مبسط عن كدة


----------



## y_n_diab (31 أغسطس 2007)

لك وديa]lll


----------



## hassanre (3 سبتمبر 2007)

nasir4791 قال:


> الاخ الكريم / مهندس متفائل
> الا يوجد اعتبار عن ارتفاع الغرفة
> فهذه الحسابات قد تكون مقبولة لحد ما اذا كان ارتفاع الغرفة من 3 الي 3.5 ولكن اكثر من كدة ممكن يسبب مشاكل عدة
> ارجو ان اكون مخطئا
> لك ودي


شكرا جزيلا لهذه المعلومات وهناك عوامل أخرى يجب أن تؤخذ بعين الإعتبار وهو طبيعة إستخدام المكان (مطبخ مثلا- مطعم - صالة ألعاب.......) وهناك عدد الأشخاص الذين يستعملون المكان ونوع الإضاءه داخل المكان المراد تكييفه ووجود عازل للجدران أو عدم وجوده كل هذا يؤثر بشكل كبير على حساب الحمل الحراري.


----------



## SADEER (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*يا سيد y_n_diab*

يا سيد الروابط ما تشتغل عندي اذا كانت تشتغل عندك ممكن ترسلي الموضوع اذا كنت حملته ارسلي الموضوع على *****ي وشكرا شكرا شكرا :63: :63: :63:


----------



## SADEER (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*يا جماعة ممكن مساعدة قبل ما نكثر الحديث*

:57: :57: يا جماعة حاولت كثيرا تحميل هذا الموضوع ولم استطيع الضاهر ان الخلل في الموقع نفسه ممكن رجاء اذا احد من الاخوة الكرام قام بتحميل هذا البرنامج اكون ممنون جدا وشاكر جدا اذا ارسلي هذا الموضوع الي يدور الحديث عنه وهو (معمل ورش التبريد الصناعي والتجاري) أكون شاكر اذا ارسلي احدكم الموضوع على بريدي الالكتروني مع التقدير :57:


----------



## طاهر86 (13 سبتمبر 2007)

:16: thanksssssssssssssss:16:


----------



## زياد الرسلان (15 سبتمبر 2007)

تهنئة للجميع بحلول شهر الخير والبركة


----------



## مهندس/علي (17 سبتمبر 2007)

:18: الروابط كانت شغالة وبعد كدا ما اشتغلت تاني اية الحل


----------



## arc_mok58 (17 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور استاذى الفاضل


----------



## م.سعد نجم (19 سبتمبر 2007)

واضح ان المشكلة مشتركة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gadoo20042004 (22 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور و لكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## م احمد العراقي (29 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## م احمد مصطفى (31 أكتوبر 2007)

وهى أسهل طريقة ويوضع فى الاعتبار الوجهات لأنها شىء مهم جدا


----------



## كمال عزت (13 فبراير 2008)

ALLAH BLESS U

Kamal EZZAT


----------



## night1m (13 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيكم على هذا المجهود الرائع
وباعتقادي ان نضرب المساحة ب 800-100 ليعطي حمل التكييف يجب ان يراعي:
العزل
طبيعة الاستخدام
لون السطح المعرض لاشعة الشمس
عدد مرات تغيير الهواء
فمثلا هذه القيم لا يمكن استخدامها في غرف العمليات او المختبرات الطبية اذ لا بد من عمل الحسابات الكاملة لها وحسابات عدد مرات تغيير الهواء وقدرة مروحة الشفط.
جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## محمد تكيف (18 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## فادي24 (21 فبراير 2008)

مشكور أخي الكريم
كتاب أكثر من رائع
جزاك الله كل خير
لكن كيف إمكانية الحفظ أو التنزلي
عم يفتح بنفص الصفحة
ومافي مجال للـ Save as
ياريت لو تشوف طريفة وترفعه ةبرابط نقدر نحمل الكتاب من خلاله

شكراً سلفاً


----------



## nasir4791 (21 فبراير 2008)

hassanre قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لهذه المعلومات وهناك عوامل أخرى يجب أن تؤخذ بعين الإعتبار وهو طبيعة إستخدام المكان (مطبخ مثلا- مطعم - صالة ألعاب.......) وهناك عدد الأشخاص الذين يستعملون المكان ونوع الإضاءه داخل المكان المراد تكييفه ووجود عازل للجدران أو عدم وجوده كل هذا يؤثر بشكل كبير على حساب الحمل الحراري.



الاخ الكريم حسن تبريد شكرا علي المداخلة
بس أنا كنت عايز اوصل معلومة انو في الارتفاعات العادية والاستخدامات العادية يمكن تعمل بالتقريب المذكور ولكن عندما يكون ارتفاع المبني كبيركما في الصالات والمساجد يجب وضع الارتفاع في الحسبان لكي لا يكون هناك شح في التبريد


----------



## nasir4791 (21 فبراير 2008)

night1m قال:


> بارك الله فيكم على هذا المجهود الرائع
> وباعتقادي ان نضرب المساحة ب 800-100 ليعطي حمل التكييف يجب ان يراعي:
> العزل
> طبيعة الاستخدام
> ...



كلام منطقي استاذنا الجليل
لك الشكر والاحترام:28:


----------



## فاعل خير (22 فبراير 2008)

شكرا على الموقع الممتاز


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (23 فبراير 2008)




----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (23 فبراير 2008)

thanks alot


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (23 فبراير 2008)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (24 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد ابو خالد (24 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## زياد الرسلان (17 مارس 2008)

*كل الشكر*

كل الشكر لكل من ساهم في اغناء هذا المنتدى وهذا لقسم


----------



## اشرف الهادي (6 أبريل 2008)

:28:وفقك الله لما فيه الخير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## faster (24 يونيو 2008)

مشكور الرابط يعمل بس المطلوب الانتظار لانه بياخد زمن


----------



## mahmod15737 (25 يونيو 2008)

إخواني أطلب منكم جداول التكييف


----------



## mahmod15737 (25 يونيو 2008)

إخواني أريد جداول التكييف والتبريد


----------



## م/اسامة النبوي (3 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اخواني بالنسبة لسؤال الاخ الكريم عن حساب احمال التبريد
توجد برامج الان من علي الويندوز تقوم بهذا الموضوع
السؤال في حد عندة برنامج كويس غير بتاع يورك


----------



## المساعدي (25 سبتمبر 2008)

1111111111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (25 سبتمبر 2008)

رائع سلمت يداك


----------



## m_mahmoud (7 نوفمبر 2008)

هوه المفروض في حساب للارتفاع
والاعمده الخرسانيه و االابواب


----------



## خالد اسلام (1 يناير 2009)

نود افادتكم ان المساحة * 250


----------



## wael gamil sayed (20 فبراير 2009)

_Dzak God's good and useful Beck's effort magnificent_
_Ahkourk and with all my heart_


----------



## ghost012 (9 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك و شكرا.............


----------



## السيد عبدالبارى (6 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا يا ساده على هذه المعلومات*​


----------



## zanitty (10 أبريل 2009)

منارفنار قال:


> مالفرق بين سارية السواس ونبيل كاظم عبد الصاحب؟


???????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## ايمن حسين (16 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ايمن حسين (16 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## مهندسه رنيم (18 أبريل 2009)

انا بشكر الاخ الكريم على المجهود الجميل دة وكنت عايزة اسال عن كتاب يبقى مفيد اوى عن الاعطال الميكانيكيه والكهربيه والصيانه عن التكييفات الشباك والاسبليت ياريت اللى يعرف كتاب يقولى اسمه ضرورى مهندسه رنيم


----------



## اركان عبد الخالق (19 أبريل 2009)

مشاركة جميلة جزيل الشكر


----------



## حسام محمد (19 أبريل 2009)

شكرا الك يا باشا 
بالتوفيق


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (7 مايو 2009)

اخي الكريم 

بالتـأكيد يوجد اعتبار للارتفاع ، و للاسف فان البعض يحسب الحمل على اساس حجم الغرفة ولكن الصحيح والاكيد أنه يمكنك اعتماد معاملات الضرب التالية وهي بالطن تبريد لكل متر مربع وهي من واقع خبرة ثلاثين عاما:

ارتفاع المكان بالمتر معامل الضرب ملاحظات 

3 -3.5 م 0.06 - 0.066 الرقم الاكبر للجهات الغربية و الجنوبية
حتي 5م 0.07 الحوائط و الاسقف معزولة حراريا
أعلا من 5 م -7 م 0.09 تفس الشرط والارتفاع غير مقسم الى طوابق 

في حالة تواجد طوابق فانه يتم التعامل مع كل طابق على حدة و نستخدم المعامل الاول كما يراعي في حالة الهناجر الحديدية ان يمرر الهواء الراجع عبر مجاري هواء معزولة جيدا بعزل لا تقل كثافته عن 24 كج/للمتر المكعب من الالياف الزجاجية ، لتفادي اختلاطه مع هواء الجيب الحراري المحبوس تحت سقف الهانجر و بالتالي تفادي استخدام وحدات تكببف بطاقات أكبر 
يلاحظ ان بعض المباني تنتهي بأسقف من القرميد ، و هو عبارة عن بلاطات معرجة من الفخار ترص اما على سطح خرسانة أو على هيكل من المواسير المربعة أو أي هيكل حديديو دون عازل حراري ، و هذه تمتص الحرارة طوال اليوم و تنقلها الي طبقة الهواء المتاخمة لها داخل المبني مكونة ما اسميه بجيب حراري وهو يعدم مجهود الوحدة للتغلب على الحمل الحراري المخزون في هذا الحيب المتجدد و الحل هو أن يمرر الهواء الراجع عبر مجاري معزولة كما ذكرنا
و يجب أن نضع فى الاعتبار أن ما ذكرته معاملات لا ينطبق على حالات الهواء المستمر التجدد 100 % fresh air وأنا لي كتاب قيد الاعداد للنشر باذن الله تعالي و حتي يري النور فان قلبي وعقلي ملك لمن يسأل علما بأن فوق كل ذي علم عليم والله ولي التوفيق 

و الامثل أن يتم دراسة ظروف المبني و عمل دراسة أحمال له

ملاحظات هامة عند اختيار وحدة التكييف:
1- مراعاة اختيار الوحدة التي تعطي اقدرة المحسوبة عند أقصي متوسط درجة حرارة تتحقق في المكان المتواجد به المبتي المراد تكييفه

2- مراعاة أنه كلما ارتفع مكان تركيب الوحدة عن سطح البحر كلما تطلب ذلك زيادة في قدرة محرك الضاغط و محركات المراوح التي تتناقص بمقدار قيمة طاقة الوضع

3-اذاكانت الوحدة مطالبة بالتعامل مع هواء متجدد فلابد من تزويدها بمأخذ هواء نقي ذات شبك مانع لدخول الحشرات و الطيور ، و مصيدة أتربة و رمال و بمساحة كافية لانفاذ معدل تدفق مناسب من الهواء المتجدد النقي ، و له معدلات مقننة في مراجع آشري

والى لقاء قادم باذن الله


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (7 مايو 2009)

الرجا من الادارة تعديل حفظ التص و اضافة ايقونة للجدولة ضمن التول بار


----------



## مازن45 (4 يونيو 2009)

*السلام عليكم في مايتعلق بتكييف غرفه إرتفاعها 10 متر ومساحتها 5متر * 4 متر*

بص ياهندسة خليك معايا أنا إتعلمت حاجتين بس برضه مافيش إستغناء عن الحساب الدقيق بس أنا هأقولك الطريقتين البلدي اللي بيستخدمهم السوق
الطريقة الأولي:
- كل 12 متر مربع بيأخد 1 طن ودي في الدلتا (أنا بتكلم عن مصر) وفي الجنوب حوالي بيقولوا1.5 طن 
وأهي الطريقه هأقسم المساحه علي 12 لو في الدلتا مثلا هيطلع الحمل بالطن
الطريقه الثانيه:
بتضرب الطول في العرض في الإرتفاع يعني بتجيب حجم الغرفه وبتضربها لو إنت في الدلتا في 250 أو لوإنت في الصعيد في 260 أو 270 هأجيب الحمل بالBTU/HR وبعد ذلك أقسمها علي 12000 أجيب الحمل بالطن أو أقسمها علي 8000 أجيب الحمل بالحصان التبريدي


حيث :
1TR=3.517 kw
1TR= 12000 btu/hr
1 HP = 8000 btu/hr

إحسب بالطريقة الثانيه أحسن وأدق لأن الطريقة الأولي محسوبه علي إن الإرتفاع 4 متر

وشكرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (4 يونيو 2009)

المناقشة مثمرة ونرجو من الجميع المشاركة


----------



## عباس محمد خلف الله (7 يوليو 2009)

خالص تحياتى واحترامى لكل اعضاء المنتداء


----------



## علي البحار (14 يوليو 2009)

شكرا اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## اسامة الجبوري (14 يوليو 2009)

*مشكووووووووور حبي*

شكرا على البرنامج ونتمنى لك الافضل دائما


----------



## asa111980 (16 يوليو 2009)

شكرا اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد اهليل (3 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
هناك معادله متدوله لدينا الا وهي حجم الغرفه في 200 
لا ادري ان كانت صحيحه او لا مع العلم الموقع شمال شرق ليبيا
الحجم اقصد به الطول *لغرض*الارتفاع


----------



## ليث البغدادي (5 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووريااستاذair_conمع اعتزازي


----------



## fawazcomm (21 أكتوبر 2009)

يا ناس مو معقول لهلق ما لقيتو الحل : الحل يا أصحابي 
في حالة العزل التام بالنسبة للمنطقة المدارية

(الطول x العرض x الإرتفاع) 177 = btu
((الطول x العرض x الإرتفاع) 177 ) / 12000 = طن

يعني يحتاج 35400 btu
2.95 طن


----------



## Jihad Mustafa (9 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا الكتاب


----------



## mgd676 (11 يناير 2010)

تسلم ايديك ومشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mgd676 (11 يناير 2010)

عطيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (11 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## mohamed-f (12 يناير 2010)

ماذا تم انفا في مصانع الثلج؟
ارجو المساعده
وشكرا


----------



## a_abdelaty (22 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخي الكريم علي الكتب القيمه


----------



## ياسين محمد محمد (17 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا أخى الكريم وأعانك الله دوما على مساعدة إخوانك


----------



## تامر فتحى سرحان (23 يونيو 2010)

الله يزيدكم علما


----------



## jabo (1 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## جقود (19 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليك ورمضان كريم ياباشمهندس محمد عبد الفتاح عندى بعض الاسلة اولا اريد معرفة حساب الكمبرسورى بتاع المكيفات اذا كان 9000 او24000 او18000 وثانيا لماذا المكينات التى تعمل الفريون 134 لماذا فى اثنا الشحن تفويز او نعدم الضغط وثالثا هل انخفاض التيار الكهربائى يسخن بالمكينة لدرجة تفصل الافرلوط مع العلم المكينة الفولط 220 والتيار الداخل 165 الى 180 ربنا يجعل هذا فى ميزان الحسنات وشكرا جقود


----------



## air_con (6 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

اشكر كل من ساهم وشارك بالموضوع وبارك الله فيكم 
لقد تم تحديث الموقع وبصورة افضل اليكم الرابط الذي يحتوي على كتب في التبريد والتكييف بالعربي 

http://tvtc.gov.sa/Arabic/Departmen...onCenter/Pages/default.aspx?folder=Documents/


----------



## مستريورك (6 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور يا الغالي


----------



## م.محمد عقاد (6 نوفمبر 2010)

جداً مفيد وسهل
مشكور جداً


----------



## air_con (7 نوفمبر 2010)

م.محمد عقاد قال:


> جداً مفيد وسهل
> مشكور جداً



شكراااااااااا لمرورك


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (29 أغسطس 2011)

*بارك الله فيك وشكرا جزيلا لك*


----------

